# Problem with console port



## miky (Sep 12, 2018)

Hello,

I'm trying to use console access to my FreeBSD machine.
I configured 9600 8N1 - Flow control none

When I boot I'm perfectly able to view the boot sequence until the prompt. login: 

But when I type I have characters such as \130 or I cannot type anything.

Do you know what can cause that, communication with the screen is ok but keyboard no.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 12, 2018)

26.6. Setting Up the Serial Console


----------

